# Gaming Laptop under Rs.50,000



## bssunilreddy (Oct 6, 2015)

*1) What is your budget? *(INR)
Ans: Rs.50,000

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
*Ans:Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? *
Ans: Games like FPS, RPG, Stratergy & Office Tasks, Youtube Streaming...

*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*
Ans: Intel Core i5, 4GB 1600Mhz RAM, 950M GPU, 1TB HDD, Backlit Keyboard etc

*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
Ans:
a. Like: HP, Lenovo, Dell, Asus.
b. Dislike: Apple.


*6) Anything else you would like to say?
*Ans: Any better GPU which might come under 50k Please do suggest. Thanks...



Screen resolution *( *1080p (*Full HD*) *)* 
Battery back up *(* normal (*3-4hrs*) *)* 
Purchase place *(* Online (*eg - flipkart, infibeam, amazon, snapdeal*) / Local *)*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 6, 2015)

Your only option with 950M under 50k

Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Oct 9, 2015)

+1 to goku's recommendation.


----------



## doom (Apr 12, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Your only option with 950M under 50k
> 
> Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay



Sorry for hijacking the thread. The laptop is not available now. I found another listing for 53k. But the problem is that it is imported. What about the warranty then? Here is the link: 
Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6&quot; HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 12, 2016)

doom said:


> Sorry for hijacking the thread. The laptop is not available now. I found another listing for 53k. But the problem is that it is imported. What about the warranty then? Here is the link:
> Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6&quot; HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay



As given on the listing, it has 1 year seller warranty.


----------



## @pple (Apr 12, 2016)

Warranty:	Seller Warranty	
Duration:	1 year

- - - Updated - - -

Even I am looking for same config laptop under 50k.
best option I could think of is  Asus K555LB-DM500D Core i5 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Free DOS/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.43999  Price in India - Buy Asus K555LB-DM500D Core i5 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Free DOS/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Black Metal Online - Asus : Flipkart.com


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 12, 2016)

For warranty, get HP ab029TX & an additional 8GB RAM


----------



## @pple (Apr 18, 2016)

Product comes with ASUS 2 year International Warranty

Erro


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 19, 2016)

@pple said:


> Product comes with ASUS 2 year International Warranty
> 
> Erro



Don't trust shopclues


----------

